# RIP Leon Fleisher



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

One of the last of the true 20th century piano giants. I always think first of his Brahms Piano Concerto No. 1 in D minor.

https://www.npr.org/sections/deceptivecadence/2020/08/02/702978476/leon-fleisher-the-pianist-who-reinvented-himself-dies-at-92


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

There is a tribute thread already started

Leon Fleisher RIP


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

And this is where it belongs:

Roll of Honour


----------

